# Ivermectin and Skunks



## slimeysnail (Jan 29, 2009)

*Ivermectin, Cheyletiella mites and Small Furries (skunks)*

I have a little problem with Cheyletiella mites at the moment.. which I found out yesterday after much research as to why I have had a recurring itchy damn rash all over my arms, chest, legs etc! :blush:

Anyway, I am going to treat all the animals I have in my collection as a precaution, as most of my furries are in the same room as each other in fairly close proximity.. :bash: I am unsure of the source of the mites.. although possibly a bag of hay... or bark chippings?

I have Ivermectin 0.1% drops to treat some of my furries, which is fine.. but because my skunks are in the same room, (but showing no signs of mites) and I certainly cannot see any on them.. I still want to treat them as a precaution.. So my question is..

Can Ivermectin drops be used safely on skunks ??

(Guineapigs, Gambian Rats, Sugar Gliders too)


----------

